# Jig for attaching bands to pouches



## termite (Nov 18, 2011)

I lurk here and have really learned a lot. I only make and give away my shooters to friends and keep a few for myself. No money made by me, strictly fun. I saw a jig that someone had made and posted pics of it here, I think. Since one of the things I like to do is a little woodworking and I have a garage full of tools I made one for myself and thought I would share it. Made with a piece of 5 1/2" X 12" X 3/4" scrap red oak. Used 5/16" dowels and holes(not quite all the way through so they would not fall through the jig. Holes are 1 5/8" wide to fit the cheap clamps and 3/4" apart for handy adjustment. The outside holes are 9" apart. Plenty of width adjustment for any size pouch and band combination. The 5/16" dowels I got from a local building supply for .78 cents and are cut to 5 1/2" long. Bottom is a piece of shelf lining material I got at Harbour U Kno where, glued on with some spray on adhesive I had laying around. If you build your own slingshots, this fixture works like a champ, can be made with a few hand tools and made to your specifications. The design of one of these things is just endless.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice, im sitting here making band sets now no jig just one clamp , let's see some up close shot's of those tie up's . Thanks MM


----------



## termite (Nov 18, 2011)

OK, here are a couple of pics of bandsets I made with the jig. This is all I have right now as I gave the rest away as Christmas presents and to a couple of friends. The string is wax coated cotton. Can't burn the ends like nylon but it doesn't slip. It is the kind of string used by Western Electric installers to tie up bunches of cable. I have 3/4 of a roll left and don't know if I can find any more or not. Last pic is of a few of the board cut slingshots I have made. Lighter colored bands were bought from Mr. Bill and darker are Tband I made.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

They look really good and the setup you have for the band attachment is really good


----------

